# Leaders



## 621Clay (Aug 9, 2011)

how many feet? ?X...? saltwater of course?


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

I use a 9ft 16lb leader for the coast.


----------



## odie5962 (Aug 28, 2011)

9' 1-16 lb that is all you will ever need....


----------



## odie5962 (Aug 28, 2011)

sorry that was 9' 12-16 lb


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

I use a 10-12 ft. section of 12# or 16# Hard Mason. When it get's down to about 8 ft. then, I'll cut it off and tie on another one.


----------



## 621Clay (Aug 9, 2011)

So your saying i dont actually need a Tapered leader? just use mono?


----------



## RACK EM UP 31 (Jan 9, 2010)

haha, yes... you need a taper. dont listen to these clueless individuals.

i go from 40lb to 12lb for your normal bay fishing. how you taper it is based on your cast, conditions, rod, line, and fly. figure it out... i guarantee you will either love it, or quit. id prefer the latter so there is more room for me on the water, but best of luck. haha


----------



## 621Clay (Aug 9, 2011)

I know ill love it, i just picked up the tarpon 120 and carbon paddle last night. Ive tied my own flies for freshwater since i was 8. Can seem to get up north much anymore, so this is the other fix.... so it must work!


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

I used to use 10ft 12lb leader, but after losing a couple big fish I switched to 16lb. Redfish are spooky, but I don't think they are leader shy, if your presentation is good. If it is windy you will have a more accurate cast with a a shorter leader.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

I match leader to line:

On my 6 wt, I run 10 - 12lb. 
On my 8 wt, I run 15lb. 
On my 10 wt (jacks, ladys, mackeral), I use a 4' 30lb butt, 3' 20lb class and 2' 40lb bite tippet.
On my 12, I typically run the same as on my 10 wt, except with a 60 - 80lb bite tippet.

All are 9 feet, unless fish get spooky, then I'll step it down a weight size and add 3' of tippet of the wind allows.

For sinking lines, I usually run 6' in total, 3' of 30lb butt, then a bite tippet of 40lb.

And I tie my own leaders - I trust the knots much better than the out of the box ones tied by some kid in China.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

AC clueless now thats funny. rio 10ft saltwater knotless leader 10,12 or 16lb and some tippet material is all you need.
*
*


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

I have used the flourocarbon tapered leaders in the past and if you are fishing really clear water it may help but the cost is too much for me. I fish not so clear east bay and Trinity bay. So I have gone really simple. I use 6' of 30lb mason hard and 3' of 12lb mono, it works fine. When the mono gets short I replace it. Remember, the lighter the leader the better your fly action.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

My great friend, the late great Chris Phillips used a straight 16-20# hard mason leader, and I watched him cast the entire line many times, with the fly landing like a gossamer.


----------

